# copper D maglite



## DrSwiger (May 14, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get my hands on a Copper D Maglite? Trying to put together an all-copper collection, either color or made-of.


----------



## MAG-Fan (May 14, 2011)

http://www.gutes-shop.de/product_info.php?info=p5165_maglite-3d-cell-blister-titanium-s3d946u.html

is not titanium. It look´s like a Copper 2D

Attention!!!! Ship not to USA.


----------



## monkeyboy (May 24, 2011)

I think "titanium" is in between copper and grey judging by other pictures I've seen.

I just bought a 2D copper from here in UK and it arrived today.

And FYI, they have a sister site in which the same product is listed for twice the price! So you should order now before they notice and bump up the price.


----------



## ljw2k (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Monkeyboy .....I have been looking for a copper Maglite for a while now i just got to order another Cree X-ML to drop in it and some nice 32600 batteries which i can't find at the moment in protected.


----------



## monkeyboy (May 24, 2011)

Yeah I noticed that KD doesn't sell protected ones anymore.

4sevens sells protected "safe chemistry" 26650's. They fit in a mag 2D with an easy tailcap mod and some tubing.
Look for the new batch though as I believe there was a problem with the old ones.


----------



## DrSwiger (May 24, 2011)

They dont ship to the US. Does anyone know where there is a copper D Mag in US?


----------



## MAG-Fan (May 24, 2011)

Heve a 2D Copper for sale, but have a little scratch.

If someone like, PM me.


----------



## tx101 (May 24, 2011)

Very good find MAG-fan, the supplier has Purple Mag 2Cs, which I believe
are even more rare than the copper Mag Ds

After some furious use of Google translate .... I think I managed to snag one 

EDIT .....
They have Mag 3C silver and Mag 3D *LIME *as well*:devil:


*


----------



## MAG-Fan (May 24, 2011)

@tx101
Cool! Great :thumbsup:


----------



## DrSwiger (May 24, 2011)

where are these copper and lime mags?


----------



## ljw2k (May 25, 2011)

Recieved my Copper 2D maglite today many thx and looks like i got the last 1 as they have now been took off there website.


----------



## monkeyboy (May 26, 2011)

More copper 2D available here (UK again).

It's listed as "bronze" but it's actually copper. Now I have 2 copper 2D's . Not sure if they ship internationally.


----------



## DrSwiger (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the Link. Just ordered one


----------

